# Nute burn or light burn



## bigsexy420 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

The tips of my of the leaves on my plants are crisping up at the very tip.  I though maybe this was because my lights were too close but now they are almost 30" from the top of the plant and it's higher for some of the smaller plants.

The only thing left that I could think of is nute burn. I am using the GH Flora 3 part system. So far I have been using the dosage recommended on the bottle but is this too much? I have been watering them every 5 days with a 1/2 gallon of water each. I check my PH every time I water and it is always around 6.3-6.7. 


 If you guys have any ideas please let me know. Ive included a couple of pics below. The worse looking one was one of the first leaves to start turning. 


Thanks in advanced


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2009)

It looks like nute burn to me.  How old are they?  What is your PPMs?  What kind of soil are they in?  

In general, I believe that the recommendations on the GH bottles is a little too hot for most strains.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 10, 2009)

Nute burn IMO. I have seen the same thing on my ladies, after useing to much manure in soil mix.


----------



## bigsexy420 (Mar 10, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It looks like nute burn to me.  How old are they?  What is your PPMs?  What kind of soil are they in?
> 
> In general, I believe that the recommendations on the GH bottles is a little too hot for most strains.



The plants I have had for a little over 4 weeks now. Though I cant say how long it has been since the clones were cut as I bought them from a dispensery around here. I currently have them in 2 gallon pots with the Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil. I had them in some Kellog Garden Soil but was told that I should change that so I did.

As for the PPM how to I figure that out? I don't really have the money to go buy something that will do it for me. If any one knows how I can calculate the PPM I will be glad to do it. Below are the specs for each of the 3 part formula and how much I am adding per 2 gal of water.

FloraGrow - 2-1-6 - 6tsp/2gal
FloraMicro - 5-0-1 - 4tsp/2gal
FloraBloom - 0-5-4 - 2tsp/2gal

I am assuming that the numbers listed on the bottles are the amount of Nutes in a single tsp so each of my plants should be getting 8-4-12 since I am giving them all .5 gal.

Am I just compleatly off with how this works? Has anyone else ever used the GH system and could give me some advice on how to much add for the rest of my vegging period and flowering period? I appreciate all the help so far guys.

Oh btw I forgot to add in my original post that I water every 5 days but I am only adding nutes every other watering. So they are really only getting the nutes every 10 days. Otherwise they just get a .5 gal of plain tap water (luckly no PH adjustment needed)


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2009)

def nute burn. flush them immediately with 3x ph'ed (room temp), water , to how many gallon pots thier in.

1 gallon pot = 3 gallons water.
2 '            ' = 6 gallons
3 = 9
and so on...

run water through til your ph is back where it needs to be...bb...

edit> forgive me. welcome to MP. sorry our meeting took place here, in sick plants.
do you have a journal up?...bb...


edit 2 > hey bigsexy, when you begin your nute regimen, always start out @ one quarter, (or less), and bring it up gradually. then if it presents this type of problem, you'll know where to back off a bit...bb...


----------



## bigsexy420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I've unfortunately already had to do one flush when I had bad soil. I thought I had cut back the nutes enough already but I guess not. I'll flush them and cut back some more. Thanks for all the advice.

As far as the grow log I have one in the proper section but it hasnt been updated in awhile maybe I'll try and update it this weekend


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2009)

There is no way to figure PPM without a meter.  I would cut the GH nutes back to about 1/2 of what you are running now.  The amounts on the bottle are only a guideline and I find that it tends to be too much for most of my strains.  If you are using tap water that has a high PPM, you are (in effect) adding unknown nutrients, salts, and minerals.  Your pH is good and where you want it.  However, have you checked the pH of your runoff?

Do you check your pH after you have added your nutes?  The nutes will bring the pH down and if your tap water requires no adjustment, then your nuted water should (or vice versa).


----------



## bigsexy420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks THG, I didnt even think to check the PH of the water before watering only after. I'll check it out today when I flush them, didnt have time to last night so I will do it today after work. I use a 2 gal Pesticide container (bought it brand new only used for watering these plants) that I fill up and mix the nutes in. I usually just let the PH prob hang down into the water after I nute it and mix it. I know its meant for soil but it seems to work pretty good that way for checking the water.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2009)

bigsexy420 said:
			
		

> Thanks THG, I didnt even think to check the PH of the water before watering only after. I'll check it out today when I flush them, didnt have time to last night so I will do it today after work. I use a 2 gal Pesticide container (bought it brand new only used for watering these plants) that I fill up and mix the nutes in. I usually just let the PH prob hang down into the water after I nute it and mix it. I know its meant for soil but it seems to work pretty good that way for checking the water.



PH meters for soil are virtually useless, even in soil.  They are worse than useless for water.  If you have been using a soil probe pH meter to check your pH, well, you just cannot count on that being anywhere near accurate.


----------



## bigsexy420 (Mar 11, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> PH meters for soil are virtually useless, even in soil.  They are worse than useless for water.  If you have been using a soil probe pH meter to check your pH, well, you just cannot count on that being anywhere near accurate.



CRAP


----------



## bigsexy420 (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you have any recommendations about where I could find a good one for not too expensive?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 11, 2009)

The burn isn't too bad so you should be fine. I always burn mine a little in veg. It makes them stronger when I go into Flower.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 11, 2009)

Bigsexy, concerning ppm.  I wouldn't worry about it because the ppm has been accounted for in the given doses on the fertilizer package.  THG is right, though.  You need to use good water, water that doesn't have extra minerals in it.  Try either reverse osmosis or distilled water.  As THG said, cut down to half the recommended dose.  Get a good digital pH meter for measuring the pH of your watering solution.

I could be wrong about not needing a ppm meter.  But it doesn't seem absolutely necessary, in my opinion,  when growing in soil.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 12, 2009)

hey, yeah. AY is spot on about the ppm meter, you will not need one with soil. it is mandatory for doing a hydro grow. (although, i do know people that use them with soil to bump up thier tea mix in intervals). ...

i do dwc (hydro) now. so a descent ph meter is also a must. as is this with soil too. i bought mine off from ebay under digital ph meters. i got a milwaukee ph pen, digi, for around 40 american.  . (hint.- order xtra ph balance solution, it's rather cheap, and keeps your pens ph dialed in, if your ever in doubt).  .

i've used the drops from general hydroponics, and they just were'nt right. when i got my pen, the ph was reading a full point high from the drops. so i was seeing 6.5, and it was really 7.5. .

then there is the ph strips. i would'nt recommend those unless you were in the pool buisness. jmo.

hope this helps more...bb...


----------



## Greenhead (Mar 18, 2009)

banjo is right! As is all! except 1 point is 100 x to high or to low!!! Food for thought
I use to think in terms say 6 to 7 no big deal till I learned that it is 100 times to strong!!!! Maybe why we speak in 10th's ie 5.2 - 5.4
Don't play lazy with that PH and say "that's close enough" IT'S NOT, it will kill your grow, QUICK:hubba: Only a quality meter that has been calibrated will tell you, that does not mean you have to spend big $ they are out on the market for 60 - 90 $ for the good meter's. Get 1 that you can replace the probe and understand the way to take care of it, treat it likr your best hunting dog, it will take care of you. I would not trust paper but it is far better that a SWAG (LOL) Also a PPM is a must have! If you have no idea what your water is to start you have no guess as to what your nutes arre going to be when you feed them again a (SWAG) These are not items I would ever skimp on. Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------

